# I7 4790k maximale Temperatur



## Schwatvogel (4. Januar 2017)

Hallöchen,

ich hab ein paar Fragen und zwar hab ich heute zum ersten mal seit der Pentium 4 Generation einen Intel in meinen Rechner eingebaut (i7 4790K) .
Hatte vorher einen Fx8350+Wasserkühlung. Hab den Fx unter Prime95 auf knapp 60°C bekommen und der hat sich laut HWM bei knapp 67°C runtergetaktet, was ich komisch fand aber naja.
Jetzt hab ich einen i7 4790k+ be quiet Shadow Rock 2 (also wieder Luftkühlung) und komme nach einer halben Stunde Prime95 auf ca 75°C . Ich betreibe noch kein OC, das der Cpu nur fürs Zocken ist.
Trotzdem find ich im Netz keine vernünftige Aussage ob 75°C noch ok ist oder wie hoch die maximale Temp langfristig steigen darf ohne, dass ich Schäden zu befürchten habe.
Im Idle hab ich knapp 30°C.
Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen und mir auch mal seine eigenen Werte schreiben?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Schwatvogel


----------



## claster17 (4. Januar 2017)

Im Spielealltag läuft meine CPU in fordernden Spielen bei 70°C. Gelegentlich habe ich in den Logs auch 75°C entdeckt, weiß aber nicht, welches Programm das erzeugt hat.
Wie heiß deine CPU in Prime wird, insbesondere aktuelle Versionen, interessiert niemanden, weil das sowas von praxisentfernt ist (in meinem Fall 30° Unterschied --> Drosselung).
Die CPU drosselt wie alle Intel bei 100°C.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Januar 2017)

ist alles ok


----------



## DaveManCB (4. Januar 2017)

Ja das stimmt Prime95 kannst du nicht mit irgendwelchen Spielen vergleichen das ist nur dafür da um zu schauen ob das Übertakten geglückt ist oder nicht.
Aber für ein be quiet Shadow Rock 2 sind die werte ganz nett...ich denk mal beim spielen läuft nicht mehr wie 55Grad.


----------



## Schwatvogel (4. Januar 2017)

Alles klar danke euch.  Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (5. Januar 2017)

Wir haben ein sehr ähnliches Setup.

bis auf das K, das hat mein i7-4790 nicht, dafür aber auch ein Shadow Rock 2.

Den betreibe ich auf 4GHz fixed auf allen Kernen plus einem Undervolt auf -0,1V (Offset).

Dabei erreiche ich auf prime95 im Small FFT Test 95°C nach 30min. Der Grund dafür kann nur entweder ein krummer IHS oder schlecht aufgetragene interne WLP zum IHS sein.

Spielt aber im Alltag keine Rolle, bei Battlefield 4 Multiplayer auf einem 64 Mann Server erreicht die CPU nur maximum 64°C, was völlig unproblematisch ist.

Deswegen: deine Temperaturen sind geradezu Traumhaft, keine Aktionen notwendig.


----------



## Chimera (6. Januar 2017)

Schwatvogel schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich hab ein paar Fragen und zwar hab ich heute zum ersten mal seit der Pentium 4 Generation einen Intel in meinen Rechner eingebaut (i7 4790K) .
> Hatte vorher einen Fx8350+Wasserkühlung. Hab den Fx unter Prime95 auf knapp 60°C bekommen und der hat sich laut HWM bei knapp 67°C runtergetaktet, was ich komisch fand aber naja.



Und wahrscheinlich ausgelesen mit Core Temp, HW Monitor, etc.  ? Du weisst aber schon, dass man all diesen Tools bei AMD CPUs schon seit Jahren nicht trauen kann, da sie in den allermeisten Fällen totalen Bullshit auslesen? Drum schafft es meine FX-6300/M5A78L-M/USB3 Kiste ja, dass Overdrive ihr -200°C bescheinigt  Seit den Phenom II CPUs kann man sich leider nicht mehr auf irgendwelche Tools verlassen, drum ist es hilfreich, wenn man sich die max. Temperatur bei der AMD Seite holt und dann guckt, wan ndie CPU zu drosseln beginnt und schon weiss man, wie sehr daneben die Tools auslesen. Wobei es mit 67°C schon relativ realistisch klingt, denn AMD gibt bei den FX ne max. Temperatur im Bereich von 60-65°C an (k.A. wo gemessen!).
Bei den Intel CPUs hat man aber schon mehr Spielraum, wobei dir auch da kein Tools 100% exakte Werte gibt (verweise gerne auf den Blog vom Alki). Leider hast du mit dem Shadow Rock halt auch nicht so .nen starken Kühler, er sieht zwar nach viel aus, ist aber leider nur Mittelmass. Der Grund: er hat nen sehr engen Lamellenabstand (unter 2mm), sprich er benötigt halt eher nen schneller drehenden Lüfi, um gut zu kühlen. In der PCGH kam er im Test jedenfalls auf das Niveau von normalen Mittelklassekühler. Von daher sind deine Werte eigentlich nicht mal so schlecht, ich hät da eher mit etwas höheren gerechnet 


Edit: Guck, hier kannst du auch gut sehen, dass der SR2 für seine Masse eigentlich(!) eher schlechter kühlt: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Review | techPowerUp. Ist auf dem Niveau eines deutlich günstigeren Hyper 212X, was ein schmaler Tower ist. Natürlich ist es nicht dramatisch, nur leider kann man von der Masse nicht im gleichen Masse profitieren wie bei nem HR-02 Macho, wo man auch extrem langsam drehende Lüfis nutzen kann. Wenn man aber nicht zu sehr auf Silent fixiert ist, dann ist es kein beinbruch


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2017)

Schwatvogel schrieb:


> Trotzdem find ich im Netz keine vernünftige Aussage ob 75°C noch ok ist oder wie hoch die maximale Temp langfristig steigen darf ohne, dass ich Schäden zu befürchten habe.


Kurzform: Alles ok.

Langform: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...lkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.html


----------

